# some macros of some of my pets



## randomk9 (Jun 6, 2010)

3 of my fav macro pics of a couple pets

redtail boa deep in shed






super pastel ball python 






bad macro shot but still a good pic none the less





hope you like them


----------



## Meshal (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice shots..

i wish if they were closer :thumbup:

good job..


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 6, 2010)

What is that cute little one in the third photo? 
Could do with some more contrasts, but the reptile looks cute as is. 

Oh yes, I can tell your Boa was in shed ... eyes all blue and that. Shedding went ok? All in one piece?


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 6, 2010)

I believe its a leopard gecko


----------



## randomk9 (Jun 6, 2010)

the 3rd on is a leopard gecko. and yes the boa had a full shed as always for a big 22 pound 9 foot girl shes a sweetie.  ill have to get more macros of my animals i have 21 snakes that still need to be photographed but am looking at making a light box first so i can get the best picture with no shadow.  thank you for all the input and comments


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 6, 2010)

what were these shot through? i can really tell on the last one


----------



## randomk9 (Jun 6, 2010)

i shot with a canon rebel t1i the macro lens i use is EF 50mm f/2.5 Macro


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 6, 2010)

Aww.. makes me miss my Burmese Phyton.  I sold it before it grew out of control.  I sold it to the local people in Indonesia.  They probably sold it to the zoo or ended up on their plate when it gets too big


----------



## randomk9 (Jun 6, 2010)

yea i couldnt get rid of my pets like that ill have them til the day they die and hopefully generations of babies from them too


----------

